# CLOSED - May Pen Box Buy



## Monty (May 16, 2007)

July 3
All boxes sold. 

June 13
I have <s>142</s> 42 of the single cardboard
<s>11 black metal single
5 black/gold metal single
14 black metal double
8 black/gold metal double</s>

Sorry, no extra sleeves or pouches.

Email me if you're intrested in any of the above.

June 10
Boxes are now boxed and ready to be mailed. They will go out tomorrow.



***********************************************************************


June 6
Received the boxes today. However I'm swamped the next two nights and on Saturday, I have a gig to BBQ hamburgers at a local car dealership from 10-4 (get $250 for doing it). Should be able to get the boxes packed Sunday and in the mail on Monday.

Update - June 1
The charge hit my CC yesterday. Should have the boxes the first of next week, then I can start getting them out to you.

Update - May 24

Here's the breakdown of those that ordered.





Please check your order for accuracy.

Update - May 23
In the process of updating the orders in my spreadsheet. I'll post them tomorrow.
BTW - I will extend this buy until *6PM* central time May 24.




Update - May 20
Here's the current list of orders. Please check if your order is correct.





It's time for another Pen Box Group Buy.
Please note that I have made a few price changes.

First, I've increased the Velour Pouch shipping to $4.60 and the rest of the shipping charges by $1.50 do to the Post Office increasing the rates.

Also, since the metal boxes are about 4X as heavy as the cardboard boxes, I've increased the price of the metal boxes by $0.10 to cover the additional shipping these incur.

Iâ€™ve set up the PayPal cart again for ordering here:

http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html

Please check your total when ordering as I may have missed editing a price in PayPal. 

If you have any questions, please email me. I'll close this buy at 6AM central time on May 24, 2007. This is so I can get the order in May 25 as I will be out of town over the Memorial Day Holiday.

http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html


----------



## ken69912001 (May 16, 2007)

Order sent and paid. 
Thanks Monty


----------



## mdburn_em (May 17, 2007)

Ordered and paid.


----------



## ed4copies (May 17, 2007)

Mannie,

Ordered and paid, but shipping can't be right - let me know how much more it is and I will send check to avoid paypal fees.

Ed


----------



## hoff58 (May 17, 2007)

Ordered and paid.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Monty (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Mannie,
> 
> Ordered and paid, but shipping can't be right - let me know how much more it is and I will send check to avoid paypal fees.
> ...


Ed, Reread the info at the top of the web page. You forgot to click on the "Shipping for 100 Pens" button at the bottom of the page. The shipping that is added in the final total is for the Pay Pal fee.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2007)

Mannie,
Thanks your just in time,ordered and paid.


----------



## samuel07 (May 23, 2007)

Email sent.
I made a mistake[]


----------



## thewishman (May 23, 2007)

Your timing is perfect!

Chris


----------



## mpauly (May 24, 2007)

Paypal sent for 10 boxes.  

I also wanted to order 5 or so olive wood pen blanks, can I add them to this order to combine shipping?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Monty (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mpauly_
> <br />Paypal sent for 10 boxes.
> 
> I also wanted to order 5 or so olive wood pen blanks, can I add them to this order to combine shipping?
> ...



MIchael,
PM sent about the BOW.


----------



## Pipes (May 24, 2007)

Will there be a June buy [:I] I some how missed seeing this . duno how BUT I did . My daughter is sick so we been gone a LOT last few weeks . 

pipes


----------



## mick (Jun 12, 2007)

Mannie I'll take 50 of the black single boxes off your hands. Want me to go thru the regular check out since the buy is already over?
Mike


----------



## les-smith (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll take 20 of the single cardboard boxes.  Likewise, let me know how you would like me to pay.


----------



## Monty (Jun 13, 2007)

Mike, got your order. 
Pipes and Les, email sent.

Next buy will be around the middle of July unless I get a lot of requests for one before than.


----------



## pentex (Jun 13, 2007)

Monty, got the boxes and pouches. Look great. Thanks much.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2007)

Mannie,

Just a quick "THANK-YOU!!!"

Boxes were just delivered!!!![][][]


----------



## hoff58 (Jun 13, 2007)

Received boxes today. Thanks.

Kelly


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 13, 2007)

Mannie, Thanks boxes arrived today.


----------



## Divnbrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Mannie,
I received the boxes and pouches today. Thanks for all your help and time!
Brian
Divnbrian


----------



## mpauly (Jun 14, 2007)

Manny,

Got my boxes last night.  Thanks again for your efforts and usual great service.

Michael


----------



## epson (Jun 14, 2007)

Monty,
I would be intereted in any boxes you have left.


----------



## Monty (Jun 15, 2007)

Jack, Email sent.


----------

